

Ruby engineer wanted for fast-growing UK payments startup - wgx
https://dropletpay.com/blog/wanted-ruby-engineer-for-fast-growing-payments-startup

======
thisone
Had to hop around the site a bit since it wasn't mentioned on the page, but
I'm assuming from the contact page that you're in London?

Ah well, good to see what you're up to at least :)

~~~
wgx
We're all based in Birmingham, with operations in London - the role can be
remote though, so the lucky person can work wherever he or she wishes! We do
have weekly team meetings, but Skype is fine with face time every couple of
weeks.

------
wgx
Co-founder here, happy to answer any questions about why you should come and
work with us. :)

